# Starting a furmeet in Southern California(Ventura)



## fenblack (Mar 22, 2009)

I just wanted to put it out there and see how many people were close and interested.  I know there's Prancing Skilitaire but it's only once a month.

I was looking to start just having everyone gather at the Oaks Mall and plan from there for the first few times, and expand into more detailed meets once there was a big enough crowd.

If you're wondering where the Oaks Mall is, here's the address:

518 W Hillcrest Dr,
 Thousand Oaks, CAâ€Ž
 (805) 381-1775

I'm only using this as a meeting point because its soooâ€Ž big.  I'm completely open to more suggestions and really want to see the sort of audience a meet would have.  So,uhhh, questions, comments, etc, reply here or drop me a note.


----------



## Anuvia (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be interested, but that's a two hour drive for me, without battling the LA traffic :<


----------



## fenblack (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been talking over furnet with alot of the locals and i'm sitll arranging. Any other well known location you could think of?


----------

